# Antarctica - Java3D Brettspiel angelehnt an "Packeis am



## Mewel (29. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Java3D Brettspiel entwickelt das sich an "Packeis am Pol" orientiert.

Ein paar Fakten:
- 2-4 Spieler
- Skin fähig (integriert sind Ice, Lava, Space)
- 3 Maps (eigene ohne Probleme peer xml Datei erstellbar)
- Morphing
- Animationen
- Sound
- Kamera (Bewegung + Zoom)
- 2D Gui mit Buttons und Fading-Texten

Ein Screenshot:







Die Quellen gibts es hier:
Projekt ohne Quellen
Projekt mit Quellen (Eclipse)


Das Projekt wurde mit Java 1.5 und Java3D 1.31 (DirectX) entwickelt (mit der OpenGl Version sind Fehler aufgetreten).

Anregungen, Kritik, Bugs und Kommentare sind gerne erwünscht .

ps. Ein Netzwerkmodus wurde nicht implementiert da  es nichts mit der Aufgabenstellung zu tun hatte. Wenn jemand Lust hat diesen zu erstellen, kein Problem .


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jan 2007)

Tja, dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass es bei mir so aussieht und ruckelt:

http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/antarctica.jpg

Aber lass das mal meine Sorge sein, das liegt wohl an Win Vista.


----------



## Mewel (29. Jan 2007)

Oha, sieht etwas seltsam beleuchtet aus bei dir.

Haben es nur mit Win XP getestet und Performance mässig sollte man locker nen XP 2800 haben damit es ordentlich läuft, ist halt Java3D .


----------



## nocxsville (29. Jan 2007)

Bei mir sieht das auch irgendwie komisch aus. Ich hab nen AMD 4200+ (dualcore) + 1GB RAM + ATI x1900GT und bei mir läuft es auch ziemlich ruckelig.


----------



## Mewel (29. Jan 2007)

Wär schön wenn du nen screen machen könntest.

Also ich habe nen Amd64 3200 mit 2gb ram und x800gt und habe immer 30fps. Das springen der Pinguine ruckt aber egal auf welchem Rechner, das läuft nie 100%ig flüssig.


----------



## nocxsville (29. Jan 2007)

Hier mein Screenshot





Gruß,
nocxsville.


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jan 2007)

Oh, dann liegt es nicht an Vista - ist bei mir ja das gleiche wie bei nocxsville. Hier mal mein System, vielleicht hilft es ja:

 - AMD64 3800+
 - Geforce 6800 GT
 - 2GB DDR-333 RAM
 - Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit
 - java version "1.6.0"
 - Java3D 1.5.0

_Edit: Typos_


----------



## Mewel (30. Jan 2007)

Hm, ich würde jetzt spontan vermuten das ihr die OpenGl Version von Java3D benutzt. Unser Prof. hatte auch Probleme mit den Texturen und den Lichtern.

Ich habe es selber noch nicht mit OpenGl getesten, müsste ich mal versuchen.


----------

